# Sensor de presion, con celdas de carga



## sixpeck (Feb 27, 2009)

Saludos, ayer estaba navegando por el internet y me llamo la atensión un proyecto con sensores de presion, era como una mesa transparente que al pocisionar un objeto de cierto peso se encendian algunos leds, quisiera hacer lo mismo pero no se si estaba hecho con celdas de carga, o con que otro dispositivo lo puedo hacer?, aparte quisiera hacerle una mejora que dependiendo del peso se enciendan mas leds o con mayor intensidad, ojala me pudieran ayudar con el circuito


la pagina de la mesa:
YouTube - Bar Shelf - ID Project


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hay varias formas de hacerlo

La mas sencilla y evidente:

El cuadrado de metacrilato unido a un interruptor (final de carrera de palanca larga) y un conjunto de muelles estabilizadores.

Lo mismo pero con un optoacoplador de ranura o  reflexion.

Si el metraquilato debe estar fijo, pues el sistema utilizado por las cocinas de induccion o vitro, mediante infrarojos.

Unos led debajo del metraquilato y el sensor mirando hacia arriba, al poner el vaso  reflecta parte de la luz.


Utilizando la tipica capsula piezoelectrica/buzzer como detector sismico, un amplificador y poco mas.
Permite hacer un montaje de bajo perfil, la PCB de led y el piezo unido mediante un simple tubito tranparente de un boligrafo utilizado como conductor de vibraciones en el centro del cuadrado.

Finalmente si se desea bajo perfil solo queda el metodo capacitativo y led's smd, pero no estoy muy seguro si detectara el baso.


----------



## Omar Arnaldo (May 3, 2009)

uffff yo tambien estoy haciendo un proyecto que tiene que ver con sensores de presion, aun no he comenzado pero lo que quier yo es ver la variacion del peso en el PC, para eso requiero de un microcontralor o PIC y pasarlo al PC...ojala pongan información o como hacerlo ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2009)

¿caucho conductor?


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Yo creo que la idea de DOSMETROS es buena. Ahí va mi contribución, utilizando la espuma conductora que viene con los integrados sensibles a la electricidad estática, se puede hacer un sanwitch colocándola entre dos placas de metal. De esta manera la resistencia eléctrica del conjunto va a variar con la presión. Midiendo la resistencia se puede tener una idea de presión, aunque el montaje no es lo más preciso del mundo, si que puede ser divertido.


----------



## ARTIC (Dic 2, 2011)

Hola a todos!
Estoy realizando un proyecto y quiero realizar un circuito detector de presión de aire...
Lo que quiero es controlar el nivel de llenado de un vaso de agua para consumo humano! es un dispensador de agua electrónico lo que pretendo...


----------

